# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Öözüm; bölünmeye evet, teröre son (!)

## bozok

*üözüm; bölünmeye evet, teröre son (!)* 



*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/03/2009* 



Bizim malum çevre ve yazarlara göre terör sorunu hallediliyormuş. Büyük bir yumuşama içine girilmiş, iklim çok müsaitmiş. ABD-Türkiye ve Irak Bölgesel Yönetimi ekseninde epeydir sıkı çalışmalar yapılıyormuş.

Diyelim ki terör bitiyor. Peki Türkiye’nin bölünmesi ne oluyor? Bitiyor mu? Hayır. O zaman da terör bitmezmiş. şu açıkgözlülüğe, şu utanmazlığa bakınız. Gözümüzün içine baka baka neler söyleniyor? üıldırmış olmalılar. Veya Türk Milletini ve devletini uyuttuk sanıyorlar.

Son günlerde yapılanları ve söylenenleri özetleyelim.


*Talabani ne diyor?*

Türkiye’de bir şans doğdu. Kürt partisine izin verildi. Parlamentoda DTP var. Ahmet Türk parlamentoda Kürtçe konuştu. Kürtçe televizyonunuz var. 38 belediyeyi halkın seçtiği Kürtler yönetiyor. Başbakan Erdoğan ilk kez Kürtçe birkaç cümle kullandı. Türk kardeşlerime, Kürdistan’ın bağımsızlık ilan etmesinden korkmayın diyorum. Dağdakiler için genel af çıkarın, siyaset yapmalarına izin verin. 

PKK’nın silah bırakması için çağrıda bulunacağım. Büyük bir ihtimalle kabul edilecek. Artık siyasi mücadele zamanı. Bu koşullarda en iyi yol, diplomatik, siyasi, demokratik mücadeledir. Türk hükümetinin onları ikna etmek için bazı tedbirler alacağını umuyorum. 


*DTP ve Ahmet Türk ne diyor?*

DTP dağıttığı kitapcıkta, *“Federasyon”* istedi. Sırrı Sakık,* “Tek millete, tek devlete, tek egemenliğe”* hayır. Türk; TBMM’de* “Kırmançça”* konuştu.* “Kürt kimliğini, kültürünü, demokratik haklarını bütünüyle kucaklayan bir çözümü savunuyoruz, 29 Mart sonrasına umutla bakıyoruz”* dedi.


*Başbakan Erdoğan ne diyor?*

*ülkemizde, aralarında Türklerin de bulunduğu 36 etnik grup var.* Bunun için üst kimlik* “vatandaşlık”* olmalı. Bu *“demokrasinin”* ve *“eşitliğin”* gereğidir. *“Kırmançça”* tv.den sonra sıra *“Kırmançça”* radyo yayınına* “Kırmançça mevlitten”* sonra, "*Kırmançça Kur’an meali* “ne geldi.


*Abdullah Gül ne diyor?*

Yakında sevindirici gelişmeler, çok iyi şeyler olacak.* “Kürt sorununu sadece yurtdışına yüklemek yanlış olur.”* Kürt sorunuyla ilgili olarak Türkiye, yeni ABD yönetimiyle ortak düşünceye sahip. İki ülke işbirliği içinde çalışmaya devam edecek.


*Avrupa Parlamentosu ne diyor?*

-*“Kürt sorunu”* siyasi ve demokratik yoldan çözülmeli. Lozan’daki azınlık tarifi yeniden yapılmalı. 

-Terörle Mücadele Kanununa göre dava açılması engellenmeli, DTP kapatılmamalı. 

- *“Sivil”* Anayasa yapılırken, dini ve etnik STK da görev almalı.l Seçilmişler, kamu hizmetlerinde* “Kürtçeyi” ikinci dil olarak* kullanabilmeli. üzel ve kamu okullarında* “Kürtçe”* öğretilmeli. (Bu bildik şartların hepsi de AB hukukuna aykırı. 11 sene önce, 1998 İlerleme Raporuyla önümüze, *” Kürt sorununa siyasi çözüm bulun”* diye konmuştu.) 

*Uzatmayalım. Ortada müthiş bir orkestra var.* 

Evet bu bir yığın ve dolambaçlı ifadeleri bir tek cümlede toplayabiliriz. O da; *“Terörün bitmesi için, egemenliği ve vatanı paylaşın.“* Peki, egemenliğin ve vatanın paylaşılması mümkün mü? Asla. Egemenlik de, iffet gibi, namus gibi ortak kabul etmez. Paylaşılması mümkün değil. Vatan da öyle. Dünya gerçeği de böyle. 

Denesek ne olur diyen safdiller varsa, onlara seslenelim. *ülümün denemesi olur mu?* Olmaz. Bu da öyle bir şey. Ama deneyenler de oldu. İşte Yugoslavya. Zora dayalı olarak bir süre oluyor zannedildi, sonra 250 bin kişi birbirini boğazladı. Ortaya acayip bir tablo çıktı. Sonu nereye varır bilen yok. Daha doğrusu büyük güçlerin çıkar dengesine göre şekillenen yapay devletçikler ve kargaşa. İşte Irak, çok kan aktı, ülke etnik esasa göre bölündü. Bundan sonra akacak kan ve kaosu tasavvur bile edemeyiz.

Bu vatanda, bin yıldır bedelini ödeyerek egemen olan Türk milleti, hakimiyet hakkına ortak kabul edemez. Burada yaşayan herkes; hangi soydan, boydan ve aşiretten olursa olsun, eşitliğe, kardeşliğe dayalı adil bir düzen içinde, bu milletin şerefli evladı olmuştur. Bu kutsal birliğin, kim ne yaparsa yapsın, ırk, din, dil gibi iddialarla parçalanmasına izin verilemez.

Gazeteci* Nur Batur* yazmış;* “üzal; İncirlik’ten kalkan Amerikan savaş uçaklarıyla, Irak Kürtlerinin 36. paralel (aldatmacası) ile güvenliğini sağlamış, Talabani ve Barzani’ye TC kırmızı pasaportu vererek “Bağımsız Kürdistan” için savaşan iki Kürt liderin dünyayı dolaşmasına imkan vermişti.*

*Balık hafızalılara ithaf olunur.* 

...

----------

